# Enfant qui vomit à tous les repas



## Nounou31 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour  à tous ,
Je suis en adaptation  avec un petit de deux ans, (né prématuré), il me vomit  à tous les repas , j'ai demandé  au papa si l'enfant n'avait pas d'autres pblm de santé,  il me dit tjrs parce qu'il est prématuré,  imaginez pendant le repas avec les autres le petit comence à vomir , ça  me perturbe,  j'ai envie de m'arrêter, j'ai l'impression  qu'on me cache qque chose .
Avez vous eu des cas pareils , svp.
Que fautes vous à ma place


----------



## Titine15 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Oui ca m'est arrivée mais avec un petit plus petit ça a duré environ 4 mois.
Il avait entre 14 et 17/18 mois. Je précise que cet un enfant qui a pb de santé mais rien à voir avec l'alimentation. Il vomissait pendant le repas ou pendant la sieste. C'était des vomissements Émotionnels. C'est ce qu'on dit les médecins et je pense qu'ils avaient entièrement raison car il se faisait vomir et allait chercher loin pour y arriver.
Je n'en pouvais plus et la maman me comprenait totalement car il faisait pareil à la maison.
Quand j'allais le chercher après la sieste il me vomissait dessus j'étais à bout et ma maison empestait le vomi même en nettoyant de suite et en aerant sans arrêt. 
Un jour je suis allée le chercher à la sieste avec un sot et des que j'ai senti qu'il allait vomir je l'ai mis au dessus du sot. Je lui ai dis que dorénavant il ne me vomirait plus dessus que je n'en pouvais plus et que je devrais arrêter de m'occuper de lui. Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fais mais en tout cas il a arrêté de me vomir au moins dessus et pour les repas je lui disais que si il mangeait sans vomir il aurait droit à un petit gâteau après. Il a arrêté ça et alleluia.
Après cela a toujours été un enfant très câlin et gentil avec moi bien que coquin avec les petits copains. Il savait que l'alimentation était un point crucial car il fait absolument qu'il prenne du poids vis à vis de sa maladie et il en jouait pour avoir ce qu'il voulait. 
Maintenant il a bientôt 2 ans et ne vomit plus du tout, il mange beaucoup mieux car je lui ai dis qu'il mange bien ou pas pour  moi ça ne changeait rien du tout. Il mange tant mieux il ne mange pas tant pis pour lui, c'est lui qui aura faim et qui n'aura pas son petit gâteau.  Le chantage c'est moche je le consois mais quand un enfant doit grossir à tout prix on a pas vien le choix. D'ailleurs ses médecins ont dis à la maman que je faisais très bien et qu'elle avait une nounou super.
Tout ça pour vous dire que je ne regrette absolument pas d'avoir tenu bon car maintenant c'est un mauvais souvenir et je suis ravie de l'accueillir. C'est un vrai rayon de soleil dans mes journée 
Bon courage
Par contre je pense effectivement que les parents vous cachent quelque chose. J'ai pu arriver à un tel résultat car la maman a été honnête et compatissante.
Bonne après-midi


----------



## mickael (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
En cas similaire je connais le trouble de l'oralité, qui entraîne une grosse difficulté avec les textures par ex, l'enfant vas avoir des réflexes nauséeux voir facilement vomir lors des repas. Selon l'enfant c'est possible qu'il ai envie de manger bien qu'il sache que ça vas le dégouter, tout comme le repas peut être refuser parce qu'il sait le malêtre que ça lui procure. 
Pour régler le problème c'est des séances d'ortho, avec beaucoup de manipulation sensorielle sur le visage et dans la bouche ( désensibilisation ), facile à mettre en place. On évite les textures / aliments que l'enfant a beaucoup de mal avec et on n'hésite pas à les réintroduire de temps en temps pour voir si il y a une évolution par le biais d'une transition douce. Généralement les enfants avec de trouble de l'oralité déteste les mélanges de textures, à ne pas confondre avec le goût de l'aliment.
N'hésitez pas


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Août 2022)

Bonsoir il faut avoir une sérieuse discussion avec la maman . Comment se passe les repas ? Que mange l'enfant ? Y a t'il eu des difficultés a la diversification.
Si l'enfant mange des plats industriels la texture est facile à vomir.
Allergie alimentaire,trouble de l'oralité il faut trouver la cause ce n'est pas anodin a ce point.
Une astuce aussi donner à boire a 10h 11h mais pas avant le repas . Il faut donner une petite quantité de nourriture texture épaisse. Pas de compote mais plutôt un fruit a croquer.
Demander que dit le pédiatre


----------



## Nounou31 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour, merci pour vos réponses, je vais arrêter  aujourd'hui,  car l'enfant m'a vomit  deux fois , je n'en peu plus.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Vous avez raison si les parents ne font rien pour leur enfant !!! et aussi pour votre bien-être car là on sent bien que vous n'en pouvez plus ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Tu as bien raison Nounou31 cet enfant est malade et tu n'es pas infirmière ni psy. 
Trouve vite un autre contrat .quand on n'arrive pas avec un petit il vaut mieux arrêter.


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Si ces parents ne trouvent plus de nounous ils se décideront peut être a rechercher avec un bilan de santé ce qu'il a.


----------



## caninou (30 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
j'ai eu le même soucis il y a environ deux ans avec une petite qui vomissait à chaque repas. Comme vous j'avais aussi des parents qui n'étaient pas réceptifs et qui ne réagissaient pas, malgré mes insistances. Résultat au bout d'un an le pédiatre a constaté que l'enfant ne grandissait pas et perdait du poids. Au départ j'étais accusé par les parents de ne pas faire des repas assez copieux, la bonne blague ! C'était de ma faute. Le médecin a quand même fait faire des examens appronfondis, bilan : Allergie au gluten. Vous devriez le signaler à la pmi, car à la longue si il y a un problème ça peut vous retomber dessus.


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

En effet Caninou, merci de ton partage d’expérience, ce qu'il faut bien intégrer c'est qu'en cas de difficulté récurrente avec un accueilli, si les Parents alertés plusieurs fois ne réagissent pas, ne cherchent pas à résoudre ces difficultés en commençant par demander au médecin ou pédiatre il est absolument de notre rôle que de faire remonter l'information à la PMI car cela peut être considéré comme un défaut de soin, le premier palier de la maltraitance, l'AM ne disant rien à personne s'en rend alors complice même si c'est involontaire, que c'est parce qu'elle craint des ennuis avec les PE. Si l'enfant est en danger, un jour ou l'autre l'AM aura des ennuis de toute façon donc oui il faut demander conseil à notre PMI. Le faire par écrit et même en RAR si besoin pour garder une preuve qu'on a tiré la sonnette d'alarme. 
Bien sur en cas de suspicion les Parents commenceront toujours par rejeter la faute sur l'autre personne qui passe beaucoup de temps avec l'enfant, d'autant plus que personne ne voit ce qu'elle fait avec l'enfant, rien de plus facile donc!
En effet les intolérance aux protéine de vaches, au gluten et autres, sans être tout à fait des allergies peuvent provoquer de l'inconfort (bébé cris beaucoup) jusqu'à des vomissements. Un enfant qui est apathique, ne grossi pas, ne grandit pas, a du mal à évoluer dans ses acquisitions sont des signaux graves d'alertes. Heureusement que ce médecin a fait ce qu'il fallait. Mais cela aurait pu être résolu avant si les Parent t'avaient pris au sérieux. La PMI aurait pu t'y aider en intervenant aussi.


----------



## Assmat56 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, ce n'est que mon impression mais il le semble qu'il y a de plus en plus d'allergies, d'asthme, trouble de l'oralité et difficultés au niveau alimentaire pour englober le tout.

Je pense que vous faites bien de mettre la diversification en pause. 

Pour palier à ce genre de soucis j'ai 2 points important dans mes contrats.
- en cas de vomissement l'enfant ne sera pas accueillis durant les 48h qui suivent. (Pour palier aux gastro "mais non c'est les dents" et aux soucis en rapport avec l'alimentation).
- je prends le relais mais ne fais pas "à la place des parents" la diversification est commencée par les parents et ils fournissent les repas jusqu'à acquisition par l'enfant, si tout ce passe bien et que les PE en font la demande alors je peux faire les repas. Cela est valable à chaque étapes, les différents aliments puis les différentes textures.

C'est dingue d'en arriver à chercher à se protéger de potentielles situations compliquées. Faut penser à l'enfant mais à nous aussi.

Bon courage pour cette épreuve. En espérant lire un retour plus positif prochainement.


----------



## kikine (2 Septembre 2022)

> "ce n'est que mon impression mais il le semble qu'il y a de plus en plus d'allergies, d'asthme, trouble de l'oralité et difficultés au niveau alimentaire pour englober le tout."


ce n'est pas qu'une impression, il y a aussi de plus en plus de sucre dans l'alimentation, de produits transformés... depuis que j'ai supprimé tous les sucres de mon alimentation (y compris les féculents) et les produits transformés et bien presque toutes mes allergies ont disparues... chaque été je devais me gaver d'anti-staminique là cela fait 2 ans que je n'en prends plus un seul (la boite est même périmée..)
sans compter le diabète, l'obésité qui augmentent de façon exponentiels...


----------



## Mothe (10 Septembre 2022)

Né prématuré donc probablement sondé. Ça peut donner des troubles de l'oralité.
Peut être qu'ils peuvent consulter une orthodophoniste.
Ce n'est pas facile pour personne. Effectivement, c'est peut-être dû à la prématurité.


----------



## Mapoule (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu en accueil un grand prématuré, de ses 7 mois jusqu'à l'école. 
C'est un problème courant pour les préma :/  cet accueil avait des reflux jusqu'à au moins 18 mois, puis ça s'est espacé jusqu'à en avoir qu'une fois de temps en temps. 
Moi j'avais de la peine pour cet enfant, car ça devait lui brûler au bout d'un moment, sans parler du goût et de l'odeur. 
J'ai fait avec


----------



## Mapoule (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu en accueil un grand prématuré, de ses 7 mois jusqu'à l'école. 
C'est un problème courant pour les préma :/  cet accueil avait des reflux jusqu'à au moins 18 mois, puis ça s'est espacé jusqu'à en avoir qu'une fois de temps en temps. 
Moi j'avais de la peine pour cet enfant, car ça devait lui brûler au bout d'un moment, sans parler du goût et de l'odeur. 
J'ai fait avec


----------



## liline17 (12 Septembre 2022)

j'en fais, ça remonte, sans que je ne m'en rende compte, du coup, je ne sais pas quand je dois me rincer la gorge, ça ne remonte pas jusqu'à la bouche.
quand la gorge est brulée, ça ne me donne pas de sensation de brulure, au début, ça me fait tousser, de plus en plus, et en cas de crise intense, cela ressemble à une bronchite asthmatiforme, je dois dormir semi assise.
Parfois, je me réveille le matin, sans voix, aucun son ne passe, et ça revient dans la journée, dans ces cas là, j'ai la voix enrouée pendant quelques jours.
J'ai beaucoup d'effets secondaire, mais très peu de douleur


----------

